# Telephone calls to the UK



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi all

Does anyone know a number that I can dial to get cheaper landline to landline calls to the UK with Primetel. 

I have tried the 1018 number but this doesn't work for me with Primetel.

Lisa


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't know what the rates are but I was under the impression that Skype to landline calls are pretty cheap.

Pete


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

We use noblecom.com and it works great, worth looking at.
I hope I'm not breaking forum rules by posting it here, Veronika I won't be offended if you have to remove.
C.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Unless you own noble.com or work for them you are not breaking any rules
The whole point of the forum is for everyone to help each other:clap2:


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Unless you own noble.com or work for them you are not breaking any rules
> The whole point of the forum is for everyone to help each other:clap2:


No connection. Although once I'm in Cyprus and unemployed I'll wish


----------



## roberda (Jul 24, 2011)

cds usa said:


> No connection. Although once I'm in Cyprus and unemployed I'll wish


CDS 
Thanks for that , hope you enjoy Cyprus when you arrivelane:


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

Tnx. We are looking end of June either way, hopefully for good, otherwise for the summer


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Skype is free once connected to the internet. can use phone or video and its fab at home or in wifi bars


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

kim1967 said:


> Skype is free once connected to the internet. can use phone or video and its fab at home or in wifi bars


It's free to another computer device running Skype but you do have to pay to call a landline or mobile.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> It's free to another computer device running Skype but you do have to pay to call a landline or mobile.
> 
> Pete


It will be interesting to see what happen to the quality now when Microsoft will close MSN Messenger and push everyone to Skype. We use Skype a lot and its very good, at least between to Skype accounts. My wife also tried it to call some foreign numbers but quality was bad

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> It will be interesting to see what happen to the quality now when Microsoft will close MSN Messenger and push everyone to Skype. We use Skype a lot and its very good, at least between to Skype accounts. My wife also tried it to call some foreign numbers but quality was bad
> 
> Anders


Yes it will. I've never actually called a phone number so can only agree with your experience of Skype to Skype which is usually excellent.

The MSN integration into Skype is also a slick update that optionally imports all your MSN contacts and then removes MSN entirely from your machine. It worked very well for us.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Yes it will. I've never actually called a phone number so can only agree with your experience of Skype to Skype which is usually excellent.
> 
> The MSN integration into Skype is also a slick update that optionally imports all your MSN contacts and then removes MSN entirely from your machine. It worked very well for us.
> 
> Pete


Yes it worked for us also. Only drawback was that my wife missed all Smilies and winkies she had collected in MSN. 

Anders


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

if you pay £50 a year, you can ring any UK number from Skype at no additional charge . Mobile calls cost extra & you need a subscription. Still cheaper than using an overseas landline or mobile.

I set up my Skype account whilst still in the UK & it still thinks that's where I am, despite actually being in Saudi Arabia! So my calls to UK landlines don't cost me anything. Don't know for how long Microsoft will allow that, but sure you could round any blocks by using a VPN.

Quality to UK from KSA usually very good, but I must admit, calls to the wife in Cyprus can be crap!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MartynKSA said:


> if you pay £50 a year, you can ring any UK number from Skype at no additional charge . Mobile calls cost extra & you need a subscription. Still cheaper than using an overseas landline or mobile.
> 
> I set up my Skype account whilst still in the UK & it still thinks that's where I am, despite actually being in Saudi Arabia! So my calls to UK landlines don't cost me anything. Don't know for how long Microsoft will allow that, but sure you could round any blocks by using a VPN.
> 
> Quality to UK from KSA usually very good, but I must admit, calls to the wife in Cyprus can be crap!


That is terrible.

Why not try updating the wife with a newer version?

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> That is terrible.
> 
> Why not try updating the wife with a newer version?
> 
> Pete


He might be perfectly happy with his old version wife, even if calls to her are crap


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

Veronica said:


> He might be perfectly happy with his old version wife, even if calls to her are crap


i believe you can get a smart one nowadays..


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

kim1967 said:


> Skype is free once connected to the internet. can use phone or video and its fab at home or in wifi bars


It's also great when you sitting outside a bar, in 35 degrees, talking to someone in England when you know their weather is c****


----------

